# Truly DIY



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

regardless of what you think of the quality and thought behind this project, you have to give the guy credit for forging ahead with his plans.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=923295&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice post Freydo! 

What's the heck is he trying to build? The Death Star? He's going to end up opening a rift in space-time, or accidently creating a black hole with that thing!

I'm glad that I don't live near him! I think that he should stick to gaming! HA!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Dear lord, wow.....i'm speachless....... So I'll let the thread quotes speak for themselves:

Originally posted by nrike
that has to be one of the ugliest tanks i seen in my life. but nice effort

"What's the beer bong for?"

To add water the fresh water make up container <-----awsome!

I know this thread is full of negative and somewhat immature criticisms, but you really do need to evaluate this setup. Its going to burn your house down one day.

Says it all


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I actually feel bad for the guy. Many people had comments I agreed with but the delivery of the messages was nothing less than calling him an idiot. I have no regards for people who are so quick to post public bashes like that. Hobby forums are supposed to be a venue for people to be able to let their guards down, relax, and connect with others of similar interests. 

For this guy, this project was a huge deal and he was very excited about it and he wanted to share it with others. The project has done its job - which was to bring him some enjoyment. I honestly don't know why he kept posting as it only brought out the nastiness from the forum members. Obviously, he's a glutton for punishment but that doesn't make it right for people to pile on like they did. I like to believe the members of this forum are a better breed than that .. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Will--

I appreciate your sense of compassion! Normally, I would agree with you. But let's just say that what this guy is doing is.........a little "over the top."

I think he started this project, and it has become just a monstrosity! I think it would have been a better choice to call it quits a while ago! I feel bad for him that it has turned out the way it has, but where is the logic in what he has done so far?

He'll live and learn, like the rest of us. But, YIKES!!!


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Don... no disagreements on the over-the-topness of his project. I also question the design (or lack of) and agree that it has grown into a "complex" project  And... I have to admit that I was amused and/or bewildered at many aspects of the project.

My point was that the comments, while in many cases correct, were delivered in a destructive and mean manner. There is a difference between saying "What is the reasoning behind doing it that way? You really should consider ..." and saying/implying "You're a total idiot.. that's the ugliest tank I've ever seen". I don't take issue with people giving constructive criticism, I only take issue with the personal jabs that people were taking.

Okay.. that's another 2 cents worth and I only had a nickel to start with...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i agree... a lot of the comments were uncalled for, regardless of how they thought of his project. it's one thing to offer criticism, it's another to outright insult the guy. my opinion is a lot of the folks who bashed his project, have no idea how to offer proper criticism.

overall, the guy's got courage to continue posting his progress. all the luck to him.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Reef Central sure can get a little nasty at times. I don't have a salt tank, but I have cruised there a few times. It's kind of an intimidating place. 


APC is so much cooler!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

*boom!*


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Most of the time, don't most of us have the ability to stand back and realize that we are in over our heads though? I wish the dude my best, but holy cow! 

It is a little tough to not be a tad critical.......maybe the people that say "this is ugliest tank I have ever seen" should really be saying "I really wish you would reconsider what you are doing for your own safety and peace of mind." I am surprised that his folks haven't told him to stop what he is doing!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

my only concern is, besides others regarding his setup, is it staying in the garage? because with all the plumbing he's done it looks pretty well like it's going to stay. especially since a lot of his connections were silicone sealed. the fact that the "controls cabinet" is almost literally connected to the tank and stand permanently. how would you move that to a proper location?

if he lives in a fairly warm year round climate, the garage may be the best spot.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, those people were not very constructive at all. "that has to be one of the ugliest tanks i seen in my life. but nice effort" Wow. Makes me really appreciate this forum. I know my tank isnt the best but I'm sure glad no one was that "constructive"


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

RC is a rough place sometimes. Heh.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Bijoon--

To me, that's the risk you run when you post your project for the public to see and comment on. It's tough, but you can't expect praise or even constructive criticism when you do that. You either have to accept it and move on, or don't post until the project is finished and looks good.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

donaldmboyer said:


> Bijoon--
> 
> To me, that's the risk you run when you post your project for the public to see and comment on. It's tough, but you can't expect praise or even constructive criticism when you do that. You either have to accept it and move on, or don't post until the project is finished and looks good.


Yeah.. this guy definitely had to know what to expect after the first several posts - he should have been smart enough to stop posting. Doesn't justify the mean comments, but at some point he started to share the responsibility.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

The part I like the best is how the Tank and support system are leaning *Away* from each other!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Im really glad I found this thread. Im the first to admit that I would have to do a lot of homework to put something like that together and I respect the effort and 'thought' that went into it, but man did I get some good laughs out of that, lol. I think the whole set up is an eyesore and I believe it said the guy lived in NY which means 6 heaters may be just about right for its location, lol.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree there was a lot of thought that went into it, but a lot of thought probably went into New Coke as well. :lol: I can't figure out what this guy was thinking. Yeah, people were basically calling him an idiot, but if it walks like a duck...I don't know what much else you can do. If this guy is running the risk of killing his fish and coral, not to mention burning his house down or getting serious water damage, and _everybody_ is telling him to reconsider his course, well, he needs to come up with some damn good justification for what he's doing. It's like driving your car at top speed down a straightaway and there's a brick wall at the end, and everybody is on the side of the road yelling, "Stop! There's a brick wall at the end of the road!" If you don't stop and listen to them, you're going to end up in a world of hurt. I'm just saying there's a huge difference between good ideas and good ideas that only sound good but are a complete flop when met with reality. His ideas sound good at first, for the first few seconds, but there is nothing to support them. Poor guy.


----------



## slowhand35 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry, but it looks like some Pinky and the Brain type stuff me.
Good luck.


----------

